# Cwc Military Quartz Chronograph



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently picked up this one on eBay. It is the military only version of the CWC Quartz Chronograph. ETA 251.272 movement with 22 jewels, 30 minute chronograph with 1/10th seconds. Not one I have seen very often, though there must be quite a few out there.



















I can live with the minor scratches on the back (some are on the platic film rather than the watch anyway) given the condition of the rest of it. NATO stiock numbers but no issue numbers? Does that seem right?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've not seen that one before. I've always presumed that the lack of "issue numbers" on a CWC probably meant that the watch was never issued and came through the retail channel rather than via the MOD. I guess it's also possible that they're purchased by the MOD but never get so far as being stamped with issue numbers and issued before finding their way back into the retail market


----------

